
Web 3.0 is here! "Online Music Awards" - weaver4549
http://www.OnlineMusicAwards.net
======
danielha
Clicking 'About' already directs me to a full-page ad before I could even
learn what the website was about.

If that's the kind of thing that's waiting for us in Web 3.0, I hope we stay
in 2.0 as long as possible.

------
jwecker
spam

